# shimano 5500 v 5600 v 5700 compatibility



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

are all components from these compatible with each other? 

I have a shimano 5500 RD (which works but really scuffed up), 5600 FD, and was looking to get 5700 shifters (i need to replace some 5500 shifters due to them exploding in a crash). but I see I might be able to get some 5600 shifters for a bit less, but a 5700 RD is about the same as 5600 RD, so if i was to upgrade my RD i might as well get the 5700. i've also heard/read somewhere that the 5500 isn't compatible with the 5700 series anyway. is this true? 

i also realize i'll need to get a 10sp cassette and chain.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

moschika said:


> are all components from these compatible with each other?
> 
> I have a shimano 5500 RD (which works but really scuffed up), 5600 FD, and was looking to get 5700 shifters (i need to replace some 5500 shifters due to them exploding in a crash). but I see I might be able to get some 5600 shifters for a bit less, but a 5700 RD is about the same as 5600 RD, so if i was to upgrade my RD i might as well get the 5700. i've also heard/read somewhere that the 5500 isn't compatible with the 5700 series anyway. is this true?
> 
> i also realize i'll need to get a 10sp cassette and chain.


As long as the cassette, chain and shifters match it will work fine.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Not sure about the compatibility, but I do know that I just destroyed my 5700 RD the other day when I was running the dog on some grass & a stick jammed right into the drivetrain & before I could get my feet off the pedals it snapped off. Great. Yeah.

It was only a few months old too. Ugh, darn you stick!!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Drivetrain should be just fine. The 9-speed RD will move to wherever the levers pull it, whether the levers are 8, 9, 10 or 11 speed. But the cassette and the levers must match. In other words, you can use a 9-speed RD with 10-speed levers and 10-speed cassette. 

Incompatibilities come in the brakes. 5700 series uses different cable pull. When I put 5700 levers on my bike, I had to get used to a longer lever stroke. I now have the pads adjusted closer to compensate.

5700 ergonomics are different too. Part of the redesign was for smaller hands. I have large hands with long fingers. Whatever they did for smaller hands makes them uncomfortable and awkward for me to use, especially with winter gloves. I really prefer my old 5600s, which were moved to another bike. When I get on that bike it's like coming home.

Finally, the 5700s shift A LOT BETTER when you use the new cables designed to go with them. The SP-41 housing and Dura-Ace PTFE impregnated cables are really a must, (and install the cables dry--no Tri-Flow). I've tried traditional stuff, and while it works, it's tough. I wasted a lot of bar tape trying to save money before I gave up and bought the DA cableset.

I promised myself I'd go a year on the 5700s. That year is coming up. While I've gotten used to them in the main, I'm still on the fence WRT either keeping them or chucking them and reverting to 5600s.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

nayr497 said:


> Not sure about the compatibility, but I do know that I just destroyed my 5700 RD the other day when I was running the dog on some grass & a stick jammed right into the drivetrain & before I could get my feet off the pedals it snapped off. Great. Yeah.
> 
> It was only a few months old too. Ugh, darn you stick!!


.
.
I saw an RD break when the racer in front of me ran over a stick on the trail. The stick hit his RD and the RD just snapped. 
I guess it was the stress on the derailleur that caused the break and the stick hit it just right.
.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

tihsepa said:


> As long as the cassette, chain and shifters match it will work fine.


so you're saying that they are all interchangable. right? as long as 10sp shifters are being used on a 10sp cassette/chain. or will the 10sp shifter also work with the 9sp cassette/chain and it doesn't matter which RD is being used.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

brucew said:


> Drivetrain should be just fine. The 9-speed RD will move to wherever the levers pull it, whether the levers are 8, 9, 10 or 11 speed. But the cassette and the levers must match. In other words, you can use a 9-speed RD with 10-speed levers and 10-speed cassette.
> 
> Incompatibilities come in the brakes. 5700 series uses different cable pull. When I put 5700 levers on my bike, I had to get used to a longer lever stroke. I now have the pads adjusted closer to compensate.
> 
> ...


ok, i just reread your post after replying above and it clicked. so i should be fine. i'm not worried about the brakes as i'm using cantis. it's for a cx bike. although this is first i've read about the cables thing. so you wouldn't recommend using standard cables/housing on the 5700?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

moschika said:


> so you're saying that they are all interchangable. right? as long as 10sp shifters are being used on a 10sp cassette/chain. or will the 10sp shifter also work with the 9sp cassette/chain and it doesn't matter which RD is being used.


10sp shifters will actually work with 9 speed cassette/chain combo (I was at first surprised it worked, but it does!). It's not ideal but it works just fine.
Of course the chain has to match the cassette (10 speed chain will work with 9 speed cassette but not the other way around - 9 speed chain is too thick for 10 speed cassette). 
RD and FD don't matter much.
Cable pull can be adjusted for.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

moschika said:


> so you wouldn't recommend using standard cables/housing on the 5700?


No. Not based on my experience. 

I have a few bikes. I used to buy housing in 10 meter rolls and stainless cables by the box. The same stuff I always used for forever just isn't up to the extra bends through the lever itself and under the bar tape. I used up the last of my supply trying to figure out how to make it work.

I then tried Gore Sealed Low-Friction cables. This is on my primary commuter so I thought the sealed end-to-end would be a good thing. They were worse. Nearly gave myself carpal tunnel trying to shift.

So I spent $33 on the Dura-Ace cable set. It works marvelously. Shifts are again light and crisp, I just have to tickle the levers with a finger. The SP-41 housing and PTFE impregnated stainless cables are designed specifically to work with the 7900/6700/5700 levers. They really do make a difference. It's not just marketing hype.

For a real treat, try the same cables and housing on older levers. Woo hoo!

Now if only the darned 5700 levers fit my hands…


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

brucew said:


> No. Not based on my experience.
> 
> I have a few bikes. I used to buy housing in 10 meter rolls and stainless cables by the box. The same stuff I always used for forever just isn't up to the extra bends through the lever itself and under the bar tape. I used up the last of my supply trying to figure out how to make it work.
> 
> ...


double post


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

moschika said:


> ok, i just reread your post after replying above and it clicked. so i should be fine. i'm not worried about the brakes as i'm using cantis. it's for a cx bike. although this is first i've read about the cables thing. so you wouldn't recommend using standard cables/housing on the 5700?


The issue is Shimano running the shifter cables under the bar tape. Campy did this from the beginning and uses stronger springs, which gives the Campy snap. Shimano based their shifting on ultra light touch, which requires an extremely smooth cable pull, that just doesn't lend itself to the direction changes of under bar tape, without some very slick cables and housings. Fortunately the cable kits are usually less than $30 (okay $33 with shipping) and as brucew said, it is something very noticeable.


----------

